# Suche Rasen



## Vale-Feil (25. November 2005)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein bestimmtes Bild von einem Rasen im Kopf dass ich verwenden will. Der Rasen sollte auf einem weißen Hintergrund fotografiert sein und unten sollte noch Erde dran "kleben" (so ein 1-5 cm)

Kennt jemand ein vergleichbares Photo?


----------



## susi22 (25. November 2005)

Mit einem Foto kann ich zwar nicht dienen- aber gingen nicht auch die Muster von Adobe? Man erstelle 2 neue Ebenen- in die Eine kommt die Musterüberlagerung Rasen und in die Andere das Muster was wie Erde oder auch nach Stein aussieht. 

 siehe hier: http://sitecontent.hm-media.net/anderes/rasen.jpg

 So in etwa? Mit der Rasenform hab ich etwas geschlampt jetzt aber ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel. ;-)


----------

